# Got my first Whitetail with a bow



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Awsome buck!!!!

Nice...shooting him with the target bow...love it:darkbeer:


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cool deer!!!
AND Nicely hunted!!!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


Congrats on a nice buck!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

nice:darkbeer:

Reed


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice buck - good job
Congratulations :darkbeer:


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Outstanding! Only proves that a buck can't tell the difference between a camo job on your bow, or a slick target finish... Especially after you get that perfect shot off. Congrats.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Nice buck I hope you bought a lottery Ticket that day!!!:wink: Ken


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Beauty of a deer.*

And kudos to you for not taking the easy route and just trying to kill him with the rifle. Although, it still would have been a nice kill. That takes a lot of JAM to give up the "sure thing", and taking your chances of not getting close enough.

Congrats,

Rob


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Alright Travis, I don't see the combine. Where'd you hide the combine?


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Buck!!!*

Gotta love those alberta and Sask bucks!!!
He's Lovely.....


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

nice buck congrats


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

Great deer man!! Got some balls to drop the rifle and go for the bow!!

Cheers!! :cocktail:


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Congratulations on a nice buck!! That's a great one for your first with a bow!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice buck Congrats


----------



## souwest_ghillie (Dec 10, 2005)

Awesome buck!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Very nice Travis! I am glad to see the X2 is working well for you.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*great deer*

Awsome genetics


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Landscaping said:


> Awsome genetics


Thanks everyone.

Acutally this deer out here in Alberta would be considered small. He Scored 134 and change and is really small compared to the 186 whitetail I have on the wall here

Thanks again everyone


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

travski said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Acutally this deer out here in Alberta would be considered small. He Scored 134 and change and is really small compared to the 186 whitetail I have on the wall here
> 
> Thanks again everyone


Archery wise it isn't that small. You have a book buck and if you check the P&Y scores for Alberta you'll find that yours isn't nearly as "poor" as you think. Two years ago about a 160 WT won the ABA Gold Award, mine was third with a score of 146 net.

With all the CWD tags issued in your area, the deer pop is getting annihilated - you just might want to get used to the idea of that being a good sized deer for the next 6-10 years.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

yep what russ said ..... 

How many have you run over this year with yer combine....err I mean you automatic guttin' de-bonin, and choppin thingamajigger

whyd ya hafta kill a baby tho Travis ....... 

seriously ... Nice buck Buddy


----------



## caliper (Dec 4, 2007)

Travski, Very nice bud. Congrats and all. I would be just as happy as you if I were able to take a shot at him. That is a big buck im my area of northeast Pa. Cal....


----------

